

Google launches Shared Spaces based on Google Wave - davidedicillo
http://gadgetspaces.googlelabs.com

======
joeybaker
Huh, there're using Disqus for their comment system. Seems really odd that
Google would go to a third-party for basic functionality. One would think
they'd use the system from Blogger, Buzz, or somesuch.

------
yhvh
they've left their django debug on

~~~
netghost
Yeah, it just blew up for me, kind of startling to see that on a google site.

------
martin_k
There currently is an issue with German GMail addresses (the ones that have to
use @googlemail.com). So if you have trouble signing on, try using a different
authentication method.

------
est
It's stuff like this

> Please wait while the editor is loading.

Makes Web users impatient.

~~~
martin_k
Do you mean that particular message, the fact that the editor takes a while to
initialize or do you perhaps use the latest Chrome dev build and it's not
loading at all?

(I'm one of the developers behind this.)

